# الزبوج



## إسكندراني

الســلام عليكم
هل «الزّبوج» تعني الزّيتون؟ رأيتها تستخدم بهذا المعنى في منتديات جزائرية، كما يوجد حي في مدينة الشلف بهذا الإسم، وقرية بهذا الإسم في مالطا - وبنفس المعنى. ولأنّي لم أراها إلّا في الجزائر ومالطا أظنّ أنّها قد تكون أمازيغية الأصل، أهٰذا صحيح؟


----------



## Xence

نعم، في حدود علمي الزبوج يعني الزيتون ويستعمل هذا المصطلح في الغرب الجزائري وفي المغرب أيضا، وغالب الظن أنه أمازيغي الأصل، وقد يقصد به الزيتون البري عكس المزروع الذي يعرف بـ(أزمّور)، وهو أيضا اسم مدينة في المغرب بالمناسبة.  ا


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً جزيلاً!


----------

